# Welchen (Rocky) Rahmen für diese Gabel?



## wilson (6. Oktober 2006)

Welcher Rocky Rahmen harmoniert am besten mit einer RS Reba Team Air U-Turn 85-115mm. Einsatzzweck CC/Marathon. Vertex 70 oder Element 70? Fürs ETSX sollte es ja schon bis 130mm vorne gehen oder?


----------



## neikless (6. Oktober 2006)

würde sicher in beide gut passen vielleicht nen tick besser ins vertex
schau mal in meine bikemarkt anzeige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilson (6. Oktober 2006)

Ist leider zu klein...


----------



## wilson (7. Oktober 2006)

Weiss Keiner was?


----------



## Catsoft (7. Oktober 2006)

Was sollen wir jetzt dazu sagen. Das 06er Vertex 70 wird mit 80mm ausgeliefert, das Element mit 100mm. Die Gabel paßt IMHO ins Element. 07 haben beide Räder 100mm


----------



## wilson (7. Oktober 2006)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Was sollen wir jetzt dazu sagen. Das 06er Vertex 70 wird mit 80mm ausgeliefert, das Element mit 100mm. Die Gabel paßt IMHO ins Element. 07 haben beide Räder 100mm



Na das ist doch schon was. Das 70er Vertex hab ich nämlich nur als Rahmenkit gesehen. Daraus kann man nicht ersehen, für welche Gabel es ausgelegt ist. Die Masse sind ja nur geringfügig anders als beim Sc Rohrsatz. Ich frag mich auch, ob es sinnvoll ist eine absenkbare Gabel ans Hardtail zu schrauben...

Ans Element 70 passt sie sicher. Hier könnte die Absenkung auch noch die Klettereigenschaften verbessern. Fragt sich nur, ob man auf das 07er Modell warten soll. Es ist ja vorallem leichter und damit vermutlich an bestimmten Stellen dünner und anfälliger auf Beulen.


----------



## Catsoft (7. Oktober 2006)

Es ist zudem die Geo leicht geändert worden. Die wichtige Frage ist: Wie hoch baut der Gabelkopf, schlägt der bei einem "alten" Rahmen an? Ich glaubs zwar nicht, aber.... Ansonsten würde ich einen 05 oder 06er nehmen, spart bares Geld!


----------



## wilson (16. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe mich im Netz etwas umgeschaut und festgestellt, dass das Vertex 70  2006 auch mit 100mm angeboten wird. Das Team Sc allerdings nur mit 80mm. Die Geometrieunterschiede sind aber nur geringfügig. Im mtbr Forum wurde diskutiert, dass eine 100mm Gabel für das Unterrohr des Teammodells allenfalls zuviel sein könnten, da die Hebelwirkung grösser ist. Ist der Sc Rahmen generell schwächer als der 70er?


----------

